# Chers Sohn Chaz Bono spart auf einen Penis



## Stefan102 (8 Jan. 2012)

​
Na das ist doch auch mal ein schöner Grund zum Sparen: Die einen sparen auf ein Auto, auf teure Schuhe oder einfach auf die Miete. Doch Chers (65) Sohn Chaz Bono (42) hat da einen ganz besonderen Wunsch: Er spart auf einen Penis. Nachdem Chastity, mit welchem Namen Chaz als Mädchen zur Welt kam, beschlossen hatte, dem unguten Gefühl ein Ende zu bereiten und sich zum Mann umoperieren zu lassen, nahm man ihm die Brüste ab und verabreichte ihm Testosteron.

Nun soll die Verwandlung perfekt gemacht werden, denn jetzt möchte Chaz auch einen Penis bekommen. Eigentlich hat er bisher nie groß über das Thema gesprochen, aber durch seine Teilnahme an Dancing with the Stars sei die Akzeptanz gestiegen, so habe er nun keine Skrupel mehr, darüber zu reden. Im ausführlichen Interview mit dem Rolling Stone erzählte er: „Ich war in einer typisch heterosexuellen Beziehung und ich glaube auch, Jen hätte sich gewünscht, dass ich den unteren Teil von mir nicht auch noch machen lasse, aber ich brauche das für mich. Du musst verstehen, für mich hat die Lebenstransformation schon stattgefunden.“

Und mit wie viel muss Chaz rechnen? „Das variiert. Ich meine, wenn ich mal überlege, dass ich es richtig gründlich gemacht haben will und mal alles damit anstellen will, was ein normaler Mann macht, dann ist es schon teuer. Ich lasse es bei einem Spezialisten in Belgrad machen, dort ist es dann ein bisschen billiger. Aber mindestens werden es 25.000 Dollar werden, wahrscheinlich 45.000 Dollar.“ Hoffen wir mal, dass er das Geld für die OP bald zusammenhat, damit er sich ganz schnell als ganzer Mann fühlen kann. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Jan. 2012)

Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Geschenk von seiner Mutter!


----------



## Q (9 Jan. 2012)

macht in Dollar pro Zentimeter?


----------



## Little_Lady (9 Jan. 2012)

also ich spar auf neue CDs
In Belgrad arme s Mädchen... dann spar lieber auf das Pissbeutelchen.

Übrigens erkranken in Deutschland jährlich 600 an Peniskrebs.


----------

